# Stationary bike, what do you guys think?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Needless to say, I love road biking. But, with my busy schedule, I only get to ride 1 1/2 days a week. I get anxious when 2-3 days go by without me riding/training. Anyways, I've considered trainers, but just don't want to have to connect and unconnect my bike every time I want to spin. Secondly, I don't want to carry my bike up and down the stairs...granted, she only weighs 15lbs  Finally, my wife wants to use the bike as well for cardio (she doesn't ride)...and obviously, my road bike would not be fitted well for her size. 

So, that leaves me with a stationary bike. I demoed a few of them , and really like the solid feel of this livestrong one:










MSRP was supposed to be around $1800!!!. It is selling right now for $1000 at Dick's Sporting Goods. Again, I really liked the build, looks, and smoothness of this bike, but thought it was kind of pricey. What do you guys think? Is it pricey, or is this just the price for good stationary bikes? Thanks.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

I read a review of that bike that was overall uninspiring given the name and marketing behind it.

I've been riding on the Keiser M3 when I go to spin class and given my limited experience think its a very nice option. Its also available for a similar price to what your looking at.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=keiser%20m3%20for%20sale&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=shop:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wf&biw=1280&bih=841&fp=bbdb3445b776d985


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Either stop being lazy and take your bike down the stairs or get a rear wheel trainer and/or rollers.

Stationary bikes are for stationary people.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. Needless to say, I love road biking. But, with my busy schedule, I only get to ride 1 1/2 days a week. I get anxious when 2-3 days go by without me riding/training. Anyways, I've considered trainers, but just don't want to have to connect and unconnect my bike every time I want to spin. Secondly, I don't want to carry my bike up and down the stairs...granted, she only weighs 15lbs  Finally, my wife wants to use the bike as well for cardio (she doesn't ride)...and obviously, my road bike would not be fitted well for her size.
> 
> So, that leaves me with a stationary bike. I demoed a few of them , and really like the solid feel of this livestrong one:
> 
> ...


yeah, that makes perfect sense. $1000 to save 6 seconds of putting the bike on a trainer. And yeah, being to lazy to carry your bike up stairs to get a work out....WTF? If you can't get the bike up stairs how to heck are you going to manage to pedal it?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sonomasnap said:


> Either stop being lazy and take your bike down the stairs or get a rear wheel trainer and/or rollers.
> 
> Stationary bikes are for stationary people.


Exactly. You don't see many (any?) serious riders who have a stationary bike. Why? Very heavy, a little expensive, little to no data to get from it, you can't take them to a friend's place, use them to warm up before an event, takes up a lot of space, etc.

Consider the trip up and down the steps a little CX practice.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

fedrusion said:


> I read a review of that bike that was overall uninspiring given the name and marketing behind it.
> 
> I've been riding on the Keiser M3 when I go to spin class and given my limited experience think its a very nice option. Its also available for a similar price to what your looking at.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=keiser%20m3%20for%20sale&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=shop:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wf&biw=1280&bih=841&fp=bbdb3445b776d985


Thanks for the link.:thumbsup: Probably a little more than I wanted to spend though. $1k is already pushing it for me.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

If you do get a stationary bike make sure you ride it before you buy it. The feel is very different between them even for the same resistance level. The feel in my experience has a lot to do with how often/long I can get myself to ride it.

I've tried the Keiser m3, very smooth but the power numbers had to be way off (felt too easy).
I have a 400pro. Doesn't feel as smooth as my trainer + bike. I use it only for short intense sessions since it's so stable (the main benefit besides moving your bike in and out).
I also have a powerbeam pro which I use most of the time if I'm riding indoors. It feels the most natural. If I could only choose one it would be this trainer.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. Needless to say, I love road biking. But, with my busy schedule, I only get to ride 1 1/2 days a week. I get anxious when 2-3 days go by without me riding/training. Anyways, I've considered trainers, but just don't want to have to connect and unconnect my bike every time I want to spin. Secondly, I don't want to carry my bike up and down the stairs...granted, she only weighs 15lbs  Finally, my wife wants to use the bike as well for cardio (she doesn't ride)...and obviously, my road bike would not be fitted well for her size.
> 
> So, that leaves me with a stationary bike. I demoed a few of them , and really like the solid feel of this livestrong one:
> 
> ...


I essentially share your perspective on spinners. I picked up a Johnny G 8 years ago - used - and had the room for it. This time of year with fewer daylight hours, I've come to really appreciate it - one of my best fitness equipment purchases. Heck, I have a full squat rack in the garage, olympic set, adjustable bench, dumbbells from 10-90 lbs, etc.

If the price is an issue, get the trainer and deal with the hook up and disconnect. Should become like second nature after a few uses.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

dwgranda said:


> If you do get a stationary bike make sure you ride it before you buy it. The feel is very different between them even for the same resistance level. The feel in my experience has a lot to do with how often/long I can get myself to ride it.
> 
> I've tried the Keiser m3, very smooth but the power numbers had to be way off (felt too easy).
> I have a 400pro. Doesn't feel as smooth as my trainer + bike. I use it only for short intense sessions since it's so stable (the main benefit besides moving your bike in and out).
> I also have a powerbeam pro which I use most of the time if I'm riding indoors. It feels the most natural. If I could only choose one it would be this trainer.


Thank u for the "useful" comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just don't stop pedaling.. might bust your knees.

I know a friend that picked up the same livestrong spin bike from dicks. She got it on sale for $900. She loves it but she's no cyclist.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Just don't stop pedaling.. might bust your knees.
> 
> I know a friend that picked up the same livestrong spin bike from dicks. She got it on sale for $900. She loves it but she's no cyclist.


Haha... done that before; too used to doing intervals right up to the last second, giving it everything and then coasting... almost lost my legs!

As a part-time spin instructor, I notice some great benefits to these bikes, like the ability to do hard out-of-the-saddle training. Of course, for the cost of a stationary bike, you could buy a good trainer and an entry level road bike for your wife...


----------



## Bike Poor (Sep 17, 2009)

I picked up a little used CycleOps on ebay last October for $400 and use a Lemond Revmaster at the gym. Pedaling feel is similiar, Lemond is quieter. I would not give $1000 any of them though. Check ebay and craigslist, should find excellant used for sub $500.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Ignore the useless people... err comments, e.g. "stationary bikes are for stationary people", use a rear wheel trainer, etc. They ignored one of your key criteria - that your wife wants to ride too. Wonder if the geniuses have an answer for that one. I suppose she's supposed to ride your road bike on the trainer... 'cause she's exactly your size/geometry right ;-)

Onto your question... I have to think that a good part the $$$ in LA's bike is wrapped up in the name(s). $1,000 does buy a lot of spin bike. Check out Lemond's bike (don't think his brand carries quite the cache with the general public today). They're in the $1,200 range but seem to be rated really highly. The Schwinn is also rated highly... odd, given their current on-road rep'


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

OldZaskar said:


> Ignore the useless people


This was posted in the racing/training subforum and the responses reflect those who race and train. If you don't like the answers from people who race, post in another area. The listed reasons are why most of us don't own them.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

spade2you said:


> This was posted in the racing/training subforum and the responses reflect those who race and train. If you don't like the answers from people who race, post in another area. The listed reasons are why most of us don't own them.


How is training on a spin bike not training? Should that go in a "training that we don't approve of" forum? The OP posted a question with specific requirements and they were ignored. Thus the answers - your included - were useless.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The only real advantage I can see to riding a spin bike from time to time is that the position is very upright. So you could ride the damn thing all day long with less effort. Plus you can hammer the hell out of it and never hurt it. Hell tip it over during a sprint and you're likely only to hurt your pride. I won't stand up and mash the hell out of my bikes on the trainer that's for sure. Even though I trust they wont "kill" my bike it's nothing I like risking. 

As for buying a spin bike.. Def get something used. That way if it collects dust you're not out as much....


----------



## cleansweep13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Isecond the kieser M3, great traing bike. I'm not sure if the watts are correct but they are a great traing tool. The goal would be to increase your watts and calories each training session.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> The only real advantage I can see to riding a spin bike from time to time is that *the position is very upright*. So you could ride the damn thing all day long with less effort. Plus you can hammer the hell out of it and never hurt it. Hell tip it over during a sprint and you're likely only to hurt your pride. I won't stand up and mash the hell out of my bikes on the trainer that's for sure. Even though I trust they wont "kill" my bike it's nothing I like risking.
> 
> As for buying a spin bike.. Def get something used. That way if it collects dust you're not out as much....


Thanks for the response. Actually, most good spin bikes can be adjusted (ie, seat and handlebar positioning) so that you can train in a more "aggressive" less upright position if you wanted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

OldZaskar said:


> Ignore the useless people... err comments, e.g. "stationary bikes are for stationary people", use a rear wheel trainer, etc. They ignored one of your key criteria - that your wife wants to ride too. Wonder if the geniuses have an answer for that one. I suppose she's supposed to ride your road bike on the trainer... 'cause she's exactly your size/geometry right ;-)
> 
> Onto your question... I have to think that a good part the $$$ in LA's bike is wrapped up in the name(s). $1,000 does buy a lot of spin bike. Check out Lemond's bike (don't think his brand carries quite the cache with the general public today). They're in the $1,200 range but seem to be rated really highly. The Schwinn is also rated highly... odd, given their current on-road rep'


Believe me, I was thinking the same thing. People commenting on if you can't carry your bike up and down the stairs how are you going to have the strength to pedal  Give me a frickin' break!?!??! Now that's what I call "useless" comments. Why even bother commenting in the first place. I read posts by other members all the time in various forums..some I feel are just downright strange....but if I don't respond just to respond. 

I stated some reasons why I was considering a stationary bike over trainers. READ! To those who had constructive comments, THANK YOU.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

spade2you said:


> This was posted in the racing/training subforum and the responses reflect those who race and train. If you don't like the answers from people who race, post in another area. The listed reasons are why most of us don't own them.


I think you'll find that a lot of serious cyclists use a form of stationary ergo bike. Every cyclist that goes through the various sports institutes here in Australia use them at some stage. Chris Hoy sure does, as do a lot of the GB team.

I certainly had one:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1958169&postcount=23

There are a range of them - SRM ergobike, the Wattbike, the PT300/400, and so on.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I think you'll find that a lot of serious cyclists use a form of stationary ergo bike. Every cyclist that goes through the various sports institutes here in Australia use them at some stage. Chris Hoy sure does, as do a lot of the GB team.
> 
> I certainly had one:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1958169&postcount=23
> ...


That's a great piece of custom made hardware! 

But I'm a newly converted person, now only rollers for me. On Monday I got back my old mag trainer and tried it this Tuesday after half a year on rollers and I was disgusted. I don't want to spin on a device that does not rock. And today I learned a new trick on rollers, standing sprint. I yet need to learn the hardest one: no-hands one-legged pedalling.

I guess anyone can find rollers that will provide enough resistance to perform all kinds of workouts. Why would people who can afford rollers use stationary bikes except for testing purposes?


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

dot said:


> I guess anyone can find rollers that will provide enough resistance to perform all kinds of workouts. Why would people who can afford rollers use stationary bikes except for testing purposes?


When I made a comeback to cycling after having a below knee leg amputation, it really was my only choice for effective training. For indoor work, the high inertial load of a large fast spinning flywheel gives a more realistic cycling feel. I think that is a big factor in favour of such rigs.

3.5 years later, yesterday at track nationals in para cycling 4km pursuit, I set my all time best 5-min W/kg (including pre-amp power). Without a dedicated ergo bike enabling me to have a safe and productive initial year of my comeback, I'd probably be a year or so behind where I am today.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> When I made a comeback to cycling after having a below knee leg amputation, it really was my only choice for effective training. For indoor work, the high inertial load of a large fast spinning flywheel gives a more realistic cycling feel. I think that is a big factor in favour of such rigs.
> 
> 3.5 years later, yesterday at track nationals in para cycling 4km pursuit, I set my all time best 5-min W/kg (including pre-amp power). Without a dedicated ergo bike enabling me to have a safe and productive initial year of my comeback, I'd probably be a year or so behind where I am today.


Sorry, I didn't know about the leg. Then it all makes sense and your fan/flywheel is exceptional!
I don't know what coasting times of alu small diameter rollers are but I saw once DIY rollers with drums made from solid metal, freecoasting time was about 2 minutes IIRC.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

dot said:


> Sorry, I didn't know about the leg. Then it all makes sense and your fan/flywheel is exceptional!
> I don't know what coasting times of alu small diameter rollers are but I saw once DIY rollers with drums made from solid metal, freecoasting time was about 2 minutes IIRC.


I sold the ergo bike last year (got an offer I couldn't refuse). But also because I now jointly run an indoor training centre for cyclists and triathletes decked out with Computrainers that I didn't really need the home rig any more.

Another ergo rig is the Velotron. Now that would be a great rig to have, but $$$.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the response. Actually, most good spin bikes can be adjusted (ie, seat and handlebar positioning) so that you can train in a more "aggressive" less upright position if you wanted. :thumbsup:


Actually a great point. My goal for this winter's training was to improve my strength in a more aero position. In the gym, I've hit my core harder than EVER before, and I've been doing yoga every few weeks. I've also been steadily lowering the bars on the spin bike while leading my classes three times a week. While I can't at this point say with absolute certainty that I'll make *more* power in a lower position, I can say that on yesterday's ride (my first real outdoor training ride in WAYYY too long), I was most comfortable in the drops; the hoods just felt too high. I was just putting on base miles, but it was a long enough ride to convince me to remove the spacer from beneath my stem.

If there is one thing I appreciate the most about stationary bikes, it's the predictability, reliability, and consistancy of training on them, allowing you to quantify your results for strict training.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

Cni: I respect your reasons for wanting a stationary. And you will get an excellent workout. But an alternative that could work with a trainer would be to get your wife a used & cheap bike to put on it. You would have to swap out your and her bikes each time you want to train, but you'll have to spend as much or more time adjusting the stationary. A new Cycle Ops or Kurt Kinetic should run you about $300. Less for a used one. $100 for a used bike for your wife. You could get one for yourself as well if you don't want to put your 15lb carbon baby on the trainer. A very portable, flexible setup. All this for half the price of a stationary. 

But, still, stationary bikes are great. In the end, $1000 for your health = money well-spent.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

orlin03 said:


> Actually a great point. My goal for this winter's training was to improve my strength in a more aero position. In the gym, I've hit my core harder than EVER before, and I've been doing yoga every few weeks. I've also been steadily lowering the bars on the spin bike while leading my classes three times a week. While I can't at this point say with absolute certainty that I'll make *more* power in a lower position, I can say that on yesterday's ride (my first real outdoor training ride in WAYYY too long), I was most comfortable in the drops; the hoods just felt too high. I was just putting on base miles, but it was a long enough ride to convince me to remove the spacer from beneath my stem.
> 
> If there is one thing I appreciate the most about stationary bikes, it's the predictability, reliability, and consistancy of training on them, allowing you to quantify your results for strict training.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have thought about that, but a $100 bike? I would think at least 400-600 for a somewhat decent trainer bike. Honestly I think with a good trainer and an okay bike, I would probably hit 1000.00.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have thought about that, but a $100 bike? I would think at least 400-600 for a somewhat decent trainer bike. Honestly I think with a good trainer and an okay bike, I would probably hit 1000.00.


I was thinking the $100 was a little low-ball, unless you're talking downtube shifters and an old steel frame (nothing wrong with that). You don't need state of the art, and if your wife isn't a serious cyclist you could easily find a quality Craigslist 700c comfort bike in the $300 range that would fit the bill. Add a trainer tire and you're done.

However, the beauty in the end is you have a bike and a trainer, instead of just a trainer. Cruising around with the wife on recovery days is a pretty great way to spend quality time. You would also have your own saddle and she would have hers. I can't imagine you both would prefer the exact same saddle.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I would think at least 400-600 for a somewhat decent trainer bike. Honestly I think with a good trainer and an okay bike, I would probably hit 1000.00.


Why do you need anything but a beater bike? On the trainer, you care absolutely nothing about weight, looks, paint condition, etc. It needs gears of course, to change resistance, but you hardly need 20 gears. Wheels would need to be reasonably true, but size & weight are not important. The most important consideration is that you get a bike that fits fairly well. A quick look on Craigslist in Toronto found several used dept. store bikes for under $100 Canadian. 

But, anyways, I'm just saying this is the way I would go. It sounds like you've got your heart set on a stationary. If you use it often, whatever setup you get will be a fantastic investment.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I started out with a cycle ops, used it for a winter, then found a Star Trac V spin bike that Golds gym was getting rid of and used it this winter. I gave my cycle ops to a friend...
I use my spin bike whenever I cant ride outside and dont miss the trainer a bit..The spin bike is massive, 105# and I have matched the geometry of my bike almost dead on. The best part is there is no wear and tear on my components or tires on my bike.
The only thing I don't like about it is there is no free spin, I almost hurt myself a few times in the beginning.


***DISCLAIMER*** I ride with a local club and a LBS weekend group, I am an enthusiast not a racer!!!!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

OldZaskar said:


> How is training on a spin bike not training? Should that go in a "training that we don't approve of" forum? The OP posted a question with specific requirements and they were ignored. Thus the answers - your included - were useless.



Exactly.........stationary/spin bikes have their useful place and given the OP concerns and reasoning one may be a fit for he AND wife. Personally i enjoy using them in spin class (especially during the very cold winter months) as they deffinately help me maintain a degree of fitness until spring time hits and back outside i go but i will still use them during the summer on a rare occassion due to time contraints.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

OldZaskar said:


> The Schwinn is also rated highly... odd, given their current on-road rep'


The Schwinn is "rated highly"soley due to the name, IMHO. The average schmoe knows the name from way back when and doesn't know that the name has been sold and resold several times since the Schwinn family lost control.

I've been an instructor for over ten years and have also maintained a fleet of bikes. The Schwinns are JUNK! Plus they're chain drive---something that all of the innovative companies abandoned years ago in favor of belt-drive. I've seen it first hand; one chain drive Schwinn makes more noise than a whole room full of belt-drive bikes. 

Also the Schwinns are very limited in their available variety of positions due to their use of a pin-in-hole method of setting the seat height and fore/aft position of the seat. All other serious indoor bikes use a clamp lever so that the user can precisely set these adjustments.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

JimT said:


> The spin bike is massive, 105#


Exactly. I move every couple of years. I can fold up my trainer and carry it with ease. 

A side benefit to a trainer is it allows easy tune ups without the need for a repair stand.


----------

